# Progynova FET Question



## Jonesbaby19

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're having a great weekend :flower:

I am on cycle day 9 today of my first medicated FET (IVF #4) and I have a question I am hoping you may be able to answer for me.

I am taking Progynova 2mg 3 times a day and have been since cycle day 1. I have read so much online about women taking Progynova for FET cycles and having lots of EWCM early on in their cycles caused by high estrogen levels rising, which is in effect thickening up their uterus lining.

I haven't got any EWCM? :shrug: My scan is not until Wednesday, but I am having treatment aboard so I am actually due to fly to Europe on Thursday. I have never had any issue with my lining previous cycles, so I booked my flights in confidence. Now, I'm starting to get worried that my lining is not thickening as it's supposed to based on the fact that I have no discharge and it's getting close to mid cycle point. 

My previous cycles were all fresh and I always had EWCM early in my cycles with those rounds, but I realise they were different drugs and a different protocol.

Should I be worried? :wacko:


----------



## star25

Hi, I took progynova before my fet and didnt have ewcm, I took it to bring on af though, I'm
sure everyone will be different and isnt necessarily a bad thing for you, ive taken it 3 or 4 times and never had ewcm with it 
My first lining check was about 2mm under so went back 10 days later amd was fine, well not as thick as expected but just enough and worked so must have been fine 
Good luck!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

star25 said:


> Hi, I took progynova before my fet and didnt have ewcm, I took it to bring on af though, I'm
> sure everyone will be different and isnt necessarily a bad thing for you, ive taken it 3 or 4 times and never had ewcm with it
> My first lining check was about 2mm under so went back 10 days later amd was fine, well not as thick as expected but just enough and worked so must have been fine
> Good luck!

Thanks so much Star. I really appreciate your reply. When you say your lining was 2mm under, what was your clinic's cut off number? 7mm or higher? Congrats on your pregnancy, I wish you all the very best for your baby's arrival :hugs:

Does anyone else have any experience they can share? x :flower:


----------



## Jillie89

Same dosage of progynova as you for both of my medicated frozen embryo transfers. Can't remember measurement of my lining on day of transfer, but 5 days prior at scan day it was about 9mm. Obviously it was more than that on transfer day as all my FS told me was everything looked great to go! I had no EWCM at all, and both of my FETs were successful. A now almost 1 year old daughter and now 22 weeks pregnant with a little boy.


----------



## star25

Hi I think it was 7mm but I'm going to look back at my notes and check, I know it was only just ok when I went back but still worked out fine xx


----------



## Coolstar

I was exactly on the same dose of progynova and I did not have any ewcm before my FET. Just before transfer my lining was 9.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

THANK YOU so much for replying ladies. You have no idea how much you've helped put my mind at ease. My scan has been bought forward to tonight, so I'll let you know how I get on. 

Cycle day 11 for me today.

Xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi guys,

I just had my scan to check the lining of my uterus and it was measuring 8.5mm in some places & 9mm in other places. So on average 8.7mm with a triple line!

So relieved! :) 

Transfer will be a week tomorrow so still hopefully some more time to get my lining above 10mm for transfer day, but in any case it's over the 7mm requirement my clinic has. 

Will keep you posted. Thanks again for your support xx


----------



## Jillie89

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just had my scan to check the lining of my uterus and it was measuring 8.5mm in some places & 9mm in other places. So on average 8.7mm with a triple line!
> 
> So relieved! :)
> 
> Transfer will be a week tomorrow so still hopefully some more time to get my lining above 10mm for transfer day, but in any case it's over the 7mm requirement my clinic has.
> 
> Will keep you posted. Thanks again for your support xx

Great news!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks so much Jillie! :dance:


----------



## star25

Excellent news! I was so worried about mine when it wasnt thick enough first scan so understand your concerns, definitely keep us updated, getting exciting ready for transfer!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there ladies :wave: 

Hope everyone is well. 

Just dropping in to let you know that I just went to have my final scan before my FET tomorrow afternoon, and my lining is measuring 11mm! :happydance: So thrilled with that! :)

Just thought I'd add that info here incase anyone searching this forum in the future finds themselves stressing like I was a few weeks ago & reads this later on :flower:

xx


----------



## Minno

Hello girls. Just thought I'd drop and thank you for this thread and wish you well with your fet jonesbaby. I have just started estrogen for my fet in Prague later this month. I ant taking estrimax - same as progynova. But the doctor has put me on a dose of 12 mg per day! I am querying this as was always on 6 mg before and no lining issues. Baseline lining scan says endo is at 3 mm at the moment before starting the meds. 
Wishing us all a positive outcome and lots of sticky dust xxx


----------



## star25

Great news jones! Have you had transfer yet? 

Minno, good luck with your treatment :)


----------



## Minno

Thanks Star. Next scan is next Friday and transfer the week after. Queried the 12 mg and doc said yes that is the dose...didn't explain why though. Ah well, if it means I get a good thick lining for ET then it'll be worth it.
Hope you're pregnancy is going smoothly, how are you feeling?
Any update Jonesbaby? 
Xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Minno said:


> Thanks Star. Next scan is next Friday and transfer the week after. Queried the 12 mg and doc said yes that is the dose...didn't explain why though. Ah well, if it means I get a good thick lining for ET then it'll be worth it.
> Hope you're pregnancy is going smoothly, how are you feeling?
> Any update Jonesbaby?
> Xx

Wishing you all the best Minno. I started out on 6mgs a day of Progynova and ended up on 8mgs a day. Wishing you all the very best!!! Keep us posted xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi guys!

Well, today is 6dp5dt and I got a lovely strong line on a FRER and a positive on a Clear Blue Digital! 

I'm pregnant! :yipee:

Been getting a positive since 3dp5dt, but held off on making an announcement because I wanted to wait for a strong line. 

Please send lots of sticky vibes and thoughts my way, after our early loss last IVF cycle I am a bit nervous. We so desperately want to take home these babies. Stick little ones, stick! Please stay with us [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thanks a million for all your support up till now, I've appreciated reading all your positive stories. They have helped me a lot! :hugs:

xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## star25

Ahh wow thats great news! Tests looking lovely so happy for you xx


----------



## lisap2008

So happy for you! Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Jillie89

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there girls :hi:

I hope you're all doing really well. Just dropping in to let you know that we found out last week that we're having twins! :oneofeach: I had a scan at 5w3d which showed two sacs and then we had another scan yesterday and saw two perfect heartbeats! <3 <3

We are elated! :cloud9:

I wanted to drop in to update just incase people are searching this thread in future. Hopefully my experience, along with yours, will help give hope to others going through a similar journey. 

Best wishes to you all :hugs: xx


----------



## star25

Fantastic news! Congratulations!! X


----------



## Jonesbaby19

star25 said:


> Fantastic news! Congratulations!! X

Thank you so much! :happydance: x


----------



## lisap2008

I had a feeling that both stuck for you! Congrats!:happydance:


----------

